# Oberman canned again.



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I love it...

http://sprint.mw.cnn.com/viewarticle?id=764488

Current TV's co-founders, including former Vice President Al Gore, announced Friday that the network has ousted its highest-profile on-air personality, Keith Olbermann.

"Current was ... founded on the values of respect, openness, collegiality and loyalty to our viewers," Gore and Joel Hyatt wrote in an "open letter" to viewers on the network's website. "Unfortunately these values are no longer reflected in our relationship with Keith Olbermann, and we have ended it."

Olbermann responded sharply in a series of Twitter messages Friday, saying that for more than a year he has been "imploring" Gore and Hyatt "to resolve our issues internally." He did not specify what those issues were.

"Nevertheless, Mr. Gore and Mr. Hyatt, instead of abiding by their promises and obligations and investing in a quality news program, finally thought it was more economical to try to get out of my contract," the left-wing news personality wrote.

"It goes almost without saying that the claims against me in Current's statement are untrue and will be proved so in the legal actions I will be filing against them presently," Olbermann added, vowing later that the "truth of the ethics" of Gore and Hyatt eventually "will come out."

Besides its statement, Current TV offered no further comment.

This marks the second time in 15 months that Olbermann has abruptly left a news network. In January 2011, he cut ties with MSNBC after eight years.

In that time, the former sports news anchor became a favorite of progressives for challenging rivals at Fox News and elsewhere.

But he also faced criticism and publicly aired his frustrations with NBC's management. The 53-year-old was suspended from MSNBC for two days after the news website Politico revealed that he had made donations to three Democrats.

Weeks after leaving MSNBC, Olbermann inked a deal with Current Media, a company founded by Gore and Hyatt. Besides hosting and producing his new prime-time nightly news and commentary show, Olbermann was named Current Media's chief news officer and had an equity stake in the company.


----------



## bok (Mar 28, 2009)

Bye...Bye....U Jock Sniffer !


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I love it when "progressives" turn on each other


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Details About Olbermann's Firing Emerge: Complained Car Drivers 'Smelled' and 'Talked to Him'*

Alleged details surrounding Keith Olbermann's Friday dismissal from Current TV are beginning to depict the man as quite a prima donna.
(Related: Keith Olbermann Fired from Current TV, Replaced by Eliot Spitzer)
According to Mediaite, a source at Current TV said the former _Countdown_ host went through _eight_ different car services while working at the network, complaining that the drivers "smelled" and "talked to him."
Furthermore, though Olbermann's $250,000 studio was built to his exact specifications, he allegedly refused to use the set when there were lighting problems back in December. Not only that, but he refused to let _guest hosts_ use the elaborate studio.

http://news.yahoo.com/details-olbermann-firing-emerge-complained-car-drivers-smelled-040944200.html


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

You *know* you're a fucking asshole when they replace you with a disgraced, Democratic ex-governor and prostitute poker.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow...the drivers actually talked to him? Who the hell do they think they are? Another jackass who is full of himself....


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Olbermann is a Giant pompous A-hole.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

If you're of the biggest liberal turds to ever pollute the airwaves and cannot hold employment at either BSNBC or an Al Gore owned network, it's definitely a sign your career is in the toilet. Even with his background as a jock sniffer, I don't think he even would be employable calling dodge ball matches on ESPN 8 "The Ocho".


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

Pretty much says it all....


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

I have no use for Ben Affleck, but he did an awesome parody of Olbermann; it's worth sitting through the opening advertisment;

http://www.hulu.com/watch/42024/saturday-night-live-countdown-with-keith-olbermann


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Limosouine liberalism at its finest, what an asshole..... and they don't talk to the limo driver!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Reminds me of an episode of Seinfeld. Why the drivers would want to talk to him beyond the requisite "good morning" and "have a nice day" is beyond me.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I had no idea that someone even hired that fool, im even more suprised that he is such a turd that liberal shitbird Gore actually fired him. Now all he needs to do is fire himself!


----------

